# Pages qui s'ouvrent toute seule



## clemorel (7 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens d'acquérir le Macbook Pro Rétina 13" avec OS X version 10.9.5. Cependant lorsque je navigue sur Safari (je ne possède que ce navigateur la et il me convient) j'ai des pages qui s'ouvrent toute seule. C'est généralement des pages pour "nettoyer" mon mac... Mais je n'ai rien demandé. J'ai du faire un mauvais téléchargement. J'ai installé 3 extension, car en plus de ça j'avais beaucoup de pubs, Adblok Plus, WTO et Traffic Light.
Que faire pour retrouver mon Mac d'avant ? Ça ne me pose pas de problème de le restaurer/réinitialiser car je n'ai que très peu de documents dessus. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, je croise les doigts 

Clémentine

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h28 ----------

Voila une page qui vient de s'ouvrir à l'instant : 

http://mackeeperapp.zeobit.com/land...=clpr&trt=29_52351&tid_ext=TR_02C9363zzG9HTQR






*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## RubenF (8 Octobre 2014)

Salut, 

Un Adware sur un Mac je n'ai jamais vu ça.. mais bon.. Si vraiment tu veux retrouver ton Mac de base alors formatte et réinstalle tout et avant de faire quoi que ce sois sur Safari tu installes AdBlock


----------



## pascalformac (8 Octobre 2014)

RubenF a dit:


> Un Adware sur un Mac je n'ai jamais vu ça..


ben tu devrais faire une recherche 
c'est une épidémie depuis quelques mois sur mac
( dizaines de fils sur macg et des milliers ailleurs)
--
inutile de reinstaller

il faut commencer par l'usuel
*virer l'adware

il y a même un outil qui fait ca assez bien
ou on peut le faire à la main
voir les dizaines de sujets là dessus
ou directement lire ca
http://www.thesafemac.com/arg/


* puis arreter de telecharger n'importe où
( sites foireux qui mettent des adwares , par exemple softonic ou download.com)


----------



## RubenF (8 Octobre 2014)

J'y penserai !


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Octobre 2014)

RubenF a dit:


> J'y penserai !



Gaffe. Cest vraiment une plaie ces trucs.

Par exemple, ten as un dans le Divx officiel. Suffit de passer les fenêtres trop vite à linstallation et doublier de décocher une case et tas chopé la ch'touille.


----------



## RubenF (8 Octobre 2014)

C'est catastrophique ça.. Mais c'est SURTOUT sur Windows que je vérifie ça.. Parce que avant d'installer Daemons Tools par exemple.. J'ai 3 ou 4 logiciels bien pourris qui veulent s'installer.. Sur OS X J'installe que des trucs que je connais et surtout de source sur.. Donc bon.. mais il faut quand même rester prudent..


----------

